# Bill Hays Nightfury Review



## Acedoc (May 19, 2012)

i have been an admirer of mr hays products and shooting styles since i joined the forum. i started interacting with him to get one down to my specs and cost style. however owing various constraints on both sides it was not possible to machine one i wanted in the time frame needed, so the gent offered me a variant that he was playing around with at the cost of the one i wanted !
after the obligatory wait i received the ss in good nick. it was banded up with tbs and was a trifle low on the draw. however after i shifted to tbg i was happy and the shooting began. first off the ss felt a bit of a handful after the axiom (no comparison as it will be comparing apples to oranges. to comment on nathans work vs mr bills i would have to compare with one of nathans ss which costs the same, not the axiom ). things started improving post a bag of marbles and i got in the groove. had an old skillet which was nailed to a tree at around 15 yds and was left dented badly after a few days. the ss was then turned to vermin patrol and gave a good account of itself.

note to shooters- do not use marbles lightly or with contempt. they ricochet in odd ways. and pack a wallop!
i used one on a feral dog which was roaming my yard and had a very convincing head shot. the dog to my surprise actually stumbled and was dazed for some time. i was left wondering about the effects of .45 lead and double tbg in such a scenario. before the brickbats start i could not use a powder burner in city limits and have recently had to put down my lab due to the strays taking big chunks outta him.

the ss was further proved during my stay at my farm and shredded thru various targets , marbles were the only ammo used and after 11 bandsets i changed the first supersure pouch. i have recently stared using the .35 cal lead i was using earlier and plan on getting a mold for casting .38 or .45 lead.

thanks mr hays ! a great product and a great experience dealing with you.
pics as sent by mr hays ( still did not get time to click some decent pics )


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's an awesome slingshot.


----------



## mike88206 (Dec 11, 2010)

Awesome SS, sorry about your dog.


----------



## porcelanowy (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello
BH in my opinion makes the best shooters with that kind o band mount. 
I am dying to put my hands on one of these







The coin jar is slowly filling up









Great SS: not flashy but stylish







Congrats advitya and thank you for the review.
Cheers
Rafał


----------



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

I bought the Night Fury with shark tips.
http://www.pocketpredator.com/gallery/x112.jpg

Out of 60 slingshots I have, the best shooter of them all.
I'm shooting Tex's heavy tube out of them right now, and it's almost automatic.


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

Haha! It reminds me of Toothless the "Night Fury" from How to Train Your Dragon 1 and 2!

How do I upload a picture from my iPhone?


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Well...I guess I'm going to have to start saving up again. That is a sweet looking slingshot ????


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

It looks like a really nice shooter.

I really would recommend not doing a headshot to any animal you don't intend to immediately kill. I shoot deer in the rear hip regularly, but with a slingshot set aside for that purpose that has weak tubes on it and I use .25" silver ammo. It doesn't permanently hurt the animal but definitely gives it a wakeup call, and it can't get out of the yard fast enough and will think twice before coming back. My dog used to serve the same purpose but is getting old now and doesn't chase deer unless I get her really hyped up about it. Over the last year I've seen a lot more deer browsing damage to scrub oak than when my dog was younger, but in the months since I've been back into slingshots the deer are becoming a lot less likely to feel my yard is a buffet.


----------

